# New site options suck.



## mjriv1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Used to be that I could choose to 'Mark/Unmark' all submissions on a page, Now no way.
If there were say 30 new submissions and I wanted to remove all but one or two I could mark all and then unmark the one or two I wanted to keep before removing the marked ones.  Now the option does not work at all or is gone and I can only select 'Nuke' which removes all at once.

Seems the user interface is getting worse all the time.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2011)

I have no idea what you're talking about, the "Check/Uncheck all" button still functions perfectly fine.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 2, 2011)

it exist, but I would have to guess you dont have eyes to see that the Check/uncheck all button which sits between the Invert selection and the removed checked


unless you are actually looking for those words which...is sorta dumb.


----------



## mjriv1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well don't know WTF.  I cleaned my cache and cookies out earlier and re-booted but it did not help.
I just did it again and this time also cleaned my history.  Now it's all back.  Even the site banner was missing but back now.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 2, 2011)

Always try to rule out client-side problems before reporting an error.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 2, 2011)

How long has it been since you last visited? The site has looked the same to me for the past year.


----------



## mjriv1 (Aug 2, 2011)

The site was normal yesterday. I saw the new Fat Bunny banner and all controls were in place.  Earlier today I noted the banner was just a black box and several of the controls were missing in both the journals and the submissions section.  I cleared my cache, deleted my cookies, did a general disk cleaning and rebooted my machine.  The problem remained.  That is when I made my post.  As I said earlier, I tried all these again but also this last time cleared the full browser history and this time the problem went away.  What in the history was causing the trouble that was not fixed with a cache and cookie clear I don't know.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 3, 2011)

That sounds like more a problem on your side than anything. What browser are you using?


----------



## mjriv1 (Aug 3, 2011)

FireFox 5.0


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought Firefox 5 was still in development.


----------



## mjriv1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Been running it for a number of months with no troubles.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 3, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> I thought Firefox 5 was still in development.


wait wut, then how come I'm using the 6 beta?
oh wait its firefox, for some odd reason theres 5 semi beta, 6 entering beta and a third version called aurora


----------



## Rinz (Aug 3, 2011)

mjriv1 said:


> Been running it for a number of months with no troubles.


Have you installed any new add-ons lately?


----------



## mjriv1 (Aug 3, 2011)

'I' haven't but that doesn't mean Micro$oft hasn't snuck in something.  I've gotten a message a few times when I shut down that Windows will install new updates first.  I turned off the setting where it would suddenly reboot my machine and install them whenever it felt like it. A real bitch when I was in the middle of something.


----------

